# Crotchless



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

a woman who had been married for several years was growing more and more frustrated at her husbands lack of interest in sex.

She wondered about ways to add some p'zazz to their sexual relationship, and finally decided to purchase some crotchless underwear she had seen in a novelty shop.

One evening when she was feeling particularly horny and he was, as usual, watching tv, she took a shower, freshened up, and donned her crotchless undies and a slinky negligee. she then shimmied between her partner and the telly and naughtily tossed one leg up onto the arm of his chair, "want some of this?" she purred. "You must be pissed" he said "look what it did to your knickers" . 


Woo missus. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Like this one Ray but I like the other ending


the joke is the same all the way to the bit with the telly. She comes down the stairs and sits on the couch. He doesn't even look at her. She then does a 'Sharon Stone' and he looks over to her, shocked 'You got crotchless knickers on?' she nods seductively,' Thank god I thought the couch had burst'.


----------

